# Dutch/Belgian Meetups in Toronto/GTA



## GM-Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are clubs/meetup groups for Dutch or Belgians living in Toronto/GTA/Southern Ontario?

Is there a big Dutch speaking community in Toronto? It seems like it's the one culture that isn't very prevalent in this diverse city.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There’s a group Dutch ‘housewifes’ in Oakville who meet every month before noon to have a talk and a cup of koffie (de koffiekletsclub). I have their e-mail address if you are interested.

And there is Dutch Treat. http://www.dutchtreat.ca/
I think they organise things in the GTA (like Sinterklaas for the children, Dutch language lessons for children and adults) and so one.

And Dutch food you can buy at The Dutch shop in Burlington, or the Dutch Toko in Guelph.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you were in the GTA for World Cup last year, you will know there is no shortage of Dutch in the Toronto area. I believe it was the above mentioned Dutch Treat that organized the large gatherings in Liberty Village for the matches.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And there used to be a small group on Facebook, I think. They organised monthly drinks downtown. But I don't know if they are still active. 
They often went to the Bier Markt at the Esplanade. (lots of good Belgian beer! ;-) )


----------



## GM-Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I just joined the Dutch Treat group on Facebook and sent an email to register for the newsletter.

It looks like I missed the get together yesterday - hopefully I can convince them to do those a little more frequently!


----------



## Ms_Oprah (Jul 18, 2014)

*Job Opportunity*

Hi, I was wondering if you know any Dutch person or people looking for jobs in Toronto, I'm from Innovative Vision Marketing and my company is looking for customer service representatives who are fluent in Dutch, the pay is $15 which chances of an increase due to the rarity of Dutch people in Toronto, so please if you can help me spread the word, that would be awesome. They can apply by calling 416.321.8189 x.1607

For further proof of legality the website is innovativevision.ca


Thank You 
Oprah


----------



## Ms_Oprah (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if you know any Dutch person or people looking for jobs in Toronto, I'm from Innovative Vision Marketing and my company is looking for customer service representatives who are fluent in Dutch, the pay is $15 which chances of an increase due to the rarity of Dutch people in Toronto, so please if you can help me spread the word, that would be awesome. They can apply by calling 416.321.8189 x.1607

For further proof of legality the website is innovativevision.ca


Thank You 
Oprah


----------

